# Cua de Palla



## Mr. Lleida

Hola a tothom,

Necesito traduir la frase 'Cua de Palla' a l'anglès (per a ells que no sàpiguen, era el nom d'una editorial a la dècada dels 60s), però no estic segur del significat exacte.
Seria com 'la paja corta/el palito corto'), o més com 'el culpable' (o més bé dit, el que assumeix la culpabilitat)?

Estaba pensant en o The Short Straw o The Fall Guy, però les dues frases tenen significats prou diferents.

Gràcies!


----------



## Agró

DCVB:
*Tenir la coa de palla*: demostrar amb el gest o amb els fets la pròpia culpabilitat o la por de quedar en descobert. _Tu vas fugent, no ausas far batalla, | por has del foch, la coha tens de palla_, Arnau d'Erill (Cançon. Univ. 237).


----------



## Mr. Lleida

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## sound shift

Dites visca! Anglès-català: W gives "If the shoe fits" (see: "Wear").

"Darse por aludido" is also proposed.

I get the impression that "Tinc la cua de palla" is something like "I'm in the frame" (over some wrongdoing).


----------



## Mr. Lleida

"Guilty as charged"?

how does that sound to you? there is room for some creativity because of the literary element involved...


----------



## Mr. Lleida

no, perhaps, that doesn't quite work... 
i suppose the element of personal guilt is what is being transmitted


----------



## sound shift

Who is using the expression? The person who is in the wrong? Is it like an admission of guilt?
Who is being addressed? The police?


----------



## Mr. Lleida

not sure. it's the name of a collection of crime novels.
La cua de palla - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## ernest_

From the examples given here, which so far all make reference to fire, the expression appears to convey the idea of being in a precarious situation. So the tail made of straw makes you susceptible to catch fire, metaphorically, i.e. to be found guilty of some wrong-doing.

Interestingly, this expression also exists and may have originated in Italy: Avere La Coda Di Paglia - Italian Idiomatic Expression | Happy languages


----------



## Xiscomx

També del meu DCVB:
Tenir la cua de palla: esser fàcilment irritable o sentir-se fàcilment al·ludit.

Hi ha un dit que diu:
«Qui té la coa de palla, aviat se li encén»


----------



## Mr. Lleida

Gràcies a tots per les vostres idees. Molt, molt interessant!


----------

